# Houston,TX - Stray Sable F



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I was just notified of this girl by a friend of mine not involved in rescue. She has spotted her in her neighborhood on and off but the dog is never out when she tries to go catch her. She does not have a backyard and doesn't know anyone who can keep her in their backyard. Our intake is closed at the moment. Is there any GSD rescues that could take this girl if she can be caught?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

If I was local I would take her myself


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> If I was local I would take her myself



Could you take her if transport could be arranged?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Could you take her if transport could be arranged?


 If she can be transported here I can care for her.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> If she can be transported here I can care for her.



Do you want to foster or just keep her? If you want to foster, I'm sure your local GSD rescue can help with the transport and can bring her into their program. If you want to keep her, we can find some resources to help get a transport together.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Do you want to foster or just keep her? If you want to foster, I'm sure your local GSD rescue can help with the transport and can bring her into their program. If you want to keep her, we can find some resources to help get a transport together.


 I would probably just keep her. She looks like she's gonna need quite a bit of TLC and by the time I get her ready for a new home, I won't want to give her away x.x


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Can you PM me your name and phone number to your vet clinic? Also, would you be able to pay for her to board at a vet clinic here for a few days while working on transport..and get her checked out too to get that out of the way? We have to be able to catch her first, too. If you are serious and can take care of those things, I can try and rally around some rescue peeps in my community and see about getting help catching her, and will work on transport on this end.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Let me talk to my bf really quick to see if he will agree first x.x He would be paying for her board up there since I am taking Koda to the vet this week for her yearlies and some hip/elbow xrays. He'll actually be getting off work in about seven minutes. About how much do I need to prepare him for?

In fact, if he says no give me until about 7 pm tomorrow. My friend's vet office does boarding for a rescue and I may be able to get them to get her. Worst case scenario.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok no problem. Boarding should be around 14-20ish bucks a day, vetting + hw test 50-100. If you can network on FB to see if you can get anyone to help with the cost for you to rescue this girl, that would help! Often times people can't foster but want to help in other ways, so they donate money. What I can do is get you the number to the vet clinic here and they can pay for her over the phone.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I would be willing to paypal a little bit... cant do much as we are renovating but a little bit from a few people can equal a lot.

If you take her, pm me where to send the money.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Alright great! I'm networking now... Yay for insomnia -_- I'll be contacting my friend tomorrow during her break to see if they would help/transport her in general, as well as check on if Tina (rescue coordinator) would take her. She usually take in shepherds, rotties, dobies, akitas, etc. And Matt should be home in about 20 mins, give or take a bit for traffic so I'll know then if I can take her personally or not. Well... give me about 45 minutes actually. I will be doing my best to beg him and I pretty much refuse to take no for an answer

MustLove- Please PM me the number of the vet clinic there so I can contact them.

And alright, Narny. Thank you!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Alright great! I'm networking now... Yay for insomnia -_- I'll be contacting my friend tomorrow during her break to see if they would help/transport her in general, as well as check on if Tina (rescue coordinator) would take her. She usually take in shepherds, rotties, dobies, akitas, etc. And Matt should be home in about 20 mins, give or take a bit for traffic so I'll know then if I can take her personally or not. Well... give me about 45 minutes actually. I will be doing my best to beg him
> 
> And alright, Narny. Thank you!


Most welcome. I would be more than willing to take her but we are just not ready for a pup yet.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Narny said:


> Most welcome. I would be more than willing to take her but we are just not ready for a pup yet.


 I understand. I have actually been talking to Matt about us getting another shepherd so this is a great oppurtunity to not only do that but save a life


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome, Narny!



I'm going to ask around what the best, most affordable clinic would be to take her to so I will get back to you if you can take her. Also, if you can't take her, see if any rescues you know would be able to.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Alrighty, sounds good.

I will contact Tina tomorrow to see if her rescue might take her if I can't. I'll also shoot an email to Ga shepherd rescue and see if they have room.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I can chip in something as well. 

Jelpy


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you, Jelpy.
I just emailed German Shepherd Dog Rescue of Ga. 
Matt is home now so I am going to talk to him. Everyone cross your fingers!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

fingers and paws crossed here


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow. He's a pushover 
I have the all-clear. He gets paid Friday! So I'll be fundraising this week to lower what he has to pay (bless his heart, trying to keep my spoiled self happy xD). MustLove, I will PM you my name and number so you can contact me easily (warning: my phone has been drooled on so many times the speakers sometimes fail so I prefer texting), and I will connect you with my friend/vet as well if you would like.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your BF rocks!! 


I will start asking for donations as well, let's work on transport too. From Houston, TX to Cartersville, GA? I think just having people call the vet and pay over the phone will be the easiest and straight forward way for people to donate. I am going to see about asking other rescuers in the community to help me catch this girl.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ya he's pretty great 
As soon as you choose a vet and give me their number I will have anyone who wishes to donate call them. Cartersville, Ga is right.  So glad I finally get to be a part of a dog's rescue! <3


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

*** soliciting donations and selling business is not allowed ***


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I am going to hope and pray that this girl doesnt get picked up by some unethical person in the mean time, or that someone doesnt call AC on her. It sounds like my friend has spotted her roaming around several times though. I have the next two days off so I am going to go look hardcore for her.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Let's hope you get her first! Poor thing. She almost looks like she's recently had a litter of pups.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi there all,

It's great that people are willing to help this dog out but it's obvious that you don't know one another and this is the internet. Please be careful! This is a very emotional situation: there is a stray dog and people want to help the dog. But no one actually knows anything about the dog. The dog could be semi-feral, she could be dog aggressive...the possibilities are endless. And although everyone seems nice and trustworthy, we have had several situations on this very board that have not worked out and in at least one case, dogs lost their lives because of it. 

At the very least, personal references should be checked, a home visit should be done and a contract should be drawn up for this dog through a reputable rescue. 

I have been around for a while and myself have rushed into a few situations where I was trying to help a dog head first and later realized I should have stopped and thought things through carefully first. So, assuming the prospective adopter checks out, what if the dog doesn't like other dogs or is feral or semi-feral? What if she has serious health problems? What will happen to her if one or several of these scenarios happen?

Please, take this post in the spirit it was written: for the love of dogs.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

BWM, thank you for the post, you bring up very good points. This is not my first rodeo and I will be calling her vet for a reference. This dog has also not been temperament tested in a home with other dogs, so no one knows for sure what the outcome will be, but she knows local rescues who can get involved if this lady doesn't work out with her current resident GSD. Heck, this is still all hypothetical if the dog can even be found/trapped in the first place, and if she is friendly enough to be approached and handled. All of the variables involved are not being overlooked.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

BWM- All very good points! I plan to give MustLove two references and the number of my vet (just as applicants for her rescue must do) so she can check it out. I'm also making arrangements tomorrow with a local rescue in case she and Koda do not get along, which is my only real concern about adopting her.  But just as MustLove said, all of this is depending on them being able to find and catch her.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have contacted a few free pet transportation organizations who deal with rescues and explained what is going on. Hopefully one will decide to help us out.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Update: This girl needs to go into a rescue. Kymmey can no longer committ to her. I am heading out into the field shortly to try and find her and the possible pups.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I apologize for the sudden change. I am emailing rescues from Houston to here, as well as waiting to contact the rescue that boards at my friend's vet. I also have people who are willing to donate to any rescue that takes her.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

That's the nature of rescue. I just spent nearly an hour trying to find her. I saw a lot of other loose dogs and outside dogs(ugh), but not our GSD girl  she is in a very bad abd unsafe part of town, I felt extremely out of place in my car with dog rescue and anti-Vick stickers all over it, and felt eyes all on me. A pro trapper is going to go out there later today and see about setting up a feeding station.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hopefully the trapper will have more luck, then. My home neighborhood is like that... Most of the houses there have the dogs outside 24/7. And when I walked around getting signatures for petitions that would help animals everyone would death stare me. I have contacted close to 15 rescues, maybe a couple more, and am still working on emailing some more. I am also going to contact a few local shepherd clubs that I know and some of my friends who own shepherds and may have interested family. So hopefully one of them will decide to help out!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Update from a very kind rescue person in the community who went to check on her:

"ok finally home! we went where Tosha said had seen her- the vacant houses that are encircled behind her house and there is a hole in the fence. We went in and there is tracking and poo! lol so set up a feeding station there and she agreed to monitor it and keep feeding everyday. hopefully we will see her (or she will!) while you make some rescue plans for her"


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Great! I have been unable to find a rescue with room thus far, but one rescue has offered to donate to any rescue that takes her. The rescue coordinator of that group also suggested contacting more northern rescues. Apparently she has bern having to send a lot of rescues North herself.


----------

